# Mealworms



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I just bought this 3 pound bag of mealworms for my three chooks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't go wild giving them to the girls. Remember, they're a treat.

And don't be surprised if they look at you oddly until they realize what they are. Once they do they'll be all over you to get some.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I can see their little feet in the background of the picture waiting to eat.😄


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Don't go wild giving them to the girls. Remember, they're a treat.
> 
> And don't be surprised if they look at you oddly until they realize what they are. Once they do they'll be all over you to get some.


I gave them worms everyday so they already know what it is. They see the bag they just peck at it and dig and stand on it and spill it. They love mealworms. It was too expensive like 50 dollars CAD.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ouch, that is a lot. Even more reason to be stingy with them.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Ouch, that is a lot. Even more reason to be stingy with them.


I don’t get what that means.


----------

